# Hope you like these... k-o-d-a



## z&mom

Koda chilling with big sister








"wearing mom's ugly hat"








"yeah, we do this a lot"








Koda was 6 mths old








"mom put the ugly bow on me again"








Baby Koda at 10 weeks old. 








"where did mom go?"


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Jo Ellen is going to love these!

Koda looks like a teddy bear and I love the 6 month old pic.


----------



## olik

what a cutie!!!!!He does look like polar bear.More picture!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

Is he as happy and goofy as he looks? I smile inside and out everytime I see his pictures. 

Koda, I LOVE you :heartbeat


----------



## Lucky's mom

Oh my......I'm getting this Koda fever.......

He is soooooooo darling.....


----------



## moverking

What a sweet, sweet face that needs about 100 kisses planted all over it :smooch:

My partner has had poodles all her life - mini's and teacups. She'd fall head over heels for that face!


----------



## Noey

: ) they are both soooo cute!


----------



## Romeo1

What a fluffy little darling. He looks too loveable. 

Koda is the best. :heartbeat


----------



## missmarstar

He is beyond adorable


----------



## ggd

Good pictures!


----------



## RummysMum

Gosh I love that dog. 

Growing up, I had a special stuffed animal my folks got me when I was very young. A very large stuffed white dog with 2 gray spots, supposed to look like an Old English Sheep dog, but after years of wear and log and tears... squeezes and cuddles, he squished and his fur lost some of the fluff and I swear, he looks like Koda now. I still have him in my closet.


----------



## BeauShel

I love Koda, thanks for sharing all these pictures with us.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great looking pair of pups. Kodas face is priceless.


----------



## laprincessa

I am so in love with Koda! JoEllen, move over, I want to be the vice-president of the Koda fan club. He is so adorable!


----------



## z&mom

I took this using the camera on my phone, not a very clear picture. Hope you like this too.


----------



## davebeech

love his face, loads of character there, what kind of dog is he ??


----------



## Hudson

Koda , has a face to melt anyone so loveable thanks for sharing this adorable dog with us


----------



## Jo Ellen

Ay yi yi 

He just makes me happy all over :bowl:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Adorable! Is he a Doodle? If he is, he's the cutest one I've ever seen!


----------



## Jo Ellen

He is!


----------



## z&mom

Thanks everyone. Koda is a crossed of a Standard Poodle (female) and a Golden (male). He is as he looks, goofy and happy. His favorite pastime is harrassing Z. We are still waiting for the day when Z decides that his puppy licence is over, and shows him what this bitch is made of.


----------



## jaireen

z&mom said:


> We are still waiting for the day when Z decides that his puppy licence is over, and shows him what this bitch is made of.


LOL...youre sooo soo funny!!!....

i love koda...he looked so cute and cuddly...z is so nice for letting koda harrass him....thanks for the fotos...will love to see more...keep posting...


----------



## Jo Ellen

Koda can come harrass me and Daisy anyday 

I've been showing his pictures to everyone I know, my family and coworkers and friends ... everyone who sees him is so impressed. Even the men smile big


----------



## z&mom

:wave: Hey! Here are a few pictures we took last weekend. I think he needs a haircut.


----------



## Romeo1

Oh no, that's part of what makes him so precious. What a loveable looking fellow!


----------



## BeauShel

OH he is just adorable. If the rescue gets one in, I want to be the one that fosters him. Love Koda.


----------



## z&mom

Koda is 8 months old.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh how I needed to see pictures of Koda today. Thank you! I just love this guy to pieces ... if I lived down the street from you, I'd be like a little kid ... "Can Koda come out and play?"


----------



## BeauShel

That is a real cute picture of Koda. I swear he gets cuter the older he gets.


----------



## Muddypaws

He is just so squeezable!! You just want to hug him. What a doll. Thanks for sharing.

v


----------



## z&mom

Koda chewing a stuffed toy.


----------



## Lucky's mom

ah..boy he's such a doll....


----------



## Romeo1

z&mom said:


> Koda is 8 months old.


I swear, he is just too precious for words! :heartbeat


----------



## z&mom

Koda wants the toy from Z.


----------



## z&mom

Koda has got the stuffed Kong from Z.


----------



## z&mom

"What do I have in my mouth, Kong or Galileo? Mom, I can't see a thing!"


----------



## Swanolck

I can't believe Jo Ellen didn't comment on these new great pics of Koda. She must've missed them!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I didn't see them until now !!! So I'm glad you commented Swanlock and pulled this back up for me. I don't want to miss a single photo of this dog ... I just adore him :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat

He's so big! I love his paws, and his fur and his face and .... EVERYTHING about him 

He makes my heart smile 

I can't see a thing ROTFL


----------



## BeauShel

He is just such a doll baby.


----------



## coppers-mom

Too cute for words!!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Adorable.


----------



## zippybossrock

I love the picture with the ribbon.....SOO cute!!


----------



## z&mom

*He's older... and his hair is bigger*


----------



## Jo Ellen

oh my gosh, he just gets better and better. I am so jealous!! :

Do you take him out and about often? What are people's reactions, what do they say? I just know he brings out the best in everyone he meets :heartbeat


----------



## Lucky's mom

Gosh....Koda is breathtaking...


----------



## Romeo1

More Koda cuteness. Yay!


----------



## Heidi36oh

He is adorable, like a teddy bear, just love him!


----------



## laprincessa

Koda, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
I lubs da Koda


----------



## z&mom

Before









After


----------



## Jo Ellen

How old was he in the before picture?


----------



## honeysmum

He is absolutely adorable, cute overload.:smooch:


----------



## z&mom

Hi Jo, he was 2 and half months old when we took that "before" picture.


----------



## BeauShel

Oh such a cutie. I love Koda.


----------



## Swanolck

Koda is just sooo cute, I for one LOVE his paws!! I think we all love Koda!!


----------



## z&mom




----------



## Jo Ellen

Awww, there's my Koda :heartbeat

Can I please ask you to kiss that sweet sweet nose 100 times a day, tell him they're from me


----------



## BeauShel

He is just the cutest doodle I have ever seen. Love that Koda.


----------



## olik

ohhh,his big paws make a perfect bear hug.Love it!!!


----------



## moverking

I thought of Koda while on vacation...met a beautiful reddish gold pup named 'Doodle-bug".....she was 7 months old and cute as a button. Owner swears she has never shed a hair, he can wear all black, wrestle with her on the floor, and come up clean. 

Koda looks great! And loved


----------



## Pudden

gosh, what a cutie! Love that fuzzy face


----------



## beargroomer

How cute! He looks like a stuffed bear!


----------



## z&mom

He is almost 9 and 1/2 months old now.


----------



## davebeech

he just gets cuter !!!


----------



## olik

Oi,I am melting!He is so cute!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh my gosh, I swear to goodness this Koda is the most ADORABLE golden doodle on the PLANET !! 

Thanks for the new picture, makes my heart sing to see this guy.

_I love Koda_
_I love Koda_
_I love Koda ..._


----------



## AcesWild

He is soooooo cuteeeeee.....

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## paula bedard

I didn't see this thread until now either. Glad I finally found it. Just seeing Koda puts a smile on your face. I think JoEllen had been going through withdrawal... He is more than special, it's hard to describe. I'm still smiling just thinking about the funny goofy fluff pup! He must have an awesome personality too, it radiates in his face.


----------



## BeauShel

Koda is getting more and more handsome. He reminds me of a big stuffed animal.


----------



## z&mom

*Koda is almost 1 yr old... 12 more days to his 1st birthday*










He is almost 1 yr old and we think his puppy licence with Z is about to expire. Just now Z rolled him over and growled at him (first time in a long while. She did that only a couple of times when we first brought him home). We have warned him many times to stop pushing her buttons, and did he listen? NOooooo!:bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

This dog is beautiful! My neighbor just brought home a Goldendoodle pup and he or she was running around the yard with his human sibling. The pup is soooo cute!


----------



## Jo Ellen

And a very VERY Happy Birthday to Koda  He is growing up so beautifully, I am so in love with this dog it's ridiculous LOL :

Koda, you can come push my buttons anytime sweetie :smooch:


----------



## BeauShel

Koda is probably one of the cutest pups I have seen. Love his expression and sounds like he has the best personality. Happy early Birthday Koda and I bet you will be greatly spoiled by your family. Now dont push Z's buttons.


----------



## Finn's Fan

That's funny that his license is about to be yanked, but truthfully, darling Koda got a few more months of tolerance than most pups Mine always starting telling the youngsters to knock it off at about 8 months, usually by sitting on them!


----------



## olik

happy coming B-day handsome.I am demanding more PICTURES OF KODA!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I 2nd that ... can't have too many picture of the Koda


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*

YOUR dogs are JUST GORGEOUS-so cute and cuddly!!!

I like your floor, also!!


----------



## MillysMom

I normally am not a fan of doodles, but for Koda I make an exception! He is SOOOOOOO CUTE! I love how he smiles in all of the pictures and looks like a goofy stuffed animal. I had a giant stuffed animal dog as a little kid that looked just like Koda! There are a ton of doodles in my neighborhood, but none look anything like Koda. He is just too cute for words! You should make a video of him... I think a lot of us would love it! :--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## z&mom

I uploaded this picture more than a week ago, but did not put it on the thread. Still not a very good picture because I am using my phone camera. My husband has promised to take some good pictures with his real camera later. And we will try to make a video soon. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jo Ellen

A video of Koda??? 

Is Koda really that much bigger than Z? He looks huge compared to her! I want you to know ... I want your dog 

I said it before, Koda is like winning the lottery. There's only one of this fellow. You are so lucky!!


----------



## Romeo1

z&mom said:


> He is almost 9 and 1/2 months old now.


Adorable!


----------



## z&mom

Hi Joellen, here are the stats:

Wither: K 23.5" vs Z 22"
Weight: K 58.5 lbs vs Z 61 lbs
Girth: Z is still bigger
Mental capacity: K loopy vs Z bitchy


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, I like the mental stats! 

He's just all fluff and loopy to boot, huh? Oh my, if someone could find me a dog just like Koda, I'd pay big money


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Koda just draws you in! Poor Z...Z, you do too!!!


----------



## z&mom

Here's a video of Koda on Youtube.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh I love it! Z got right down to business but Koda just keeps dropping his, he's got a different strategy 

I'd love to see Koda doing the zoomies, does he ever do that?


----------



## Jo Ellen

While I was at it, I watched some of the other videos of golden doodles ... not a single one of them holds a candle to Koda. 

I :heartbeat Koda


----------



## z&mom

I think we took these last month.


----------



## z&mom

Koda loves to perch on the back of our couch.


----------



## Jo Ellen

He sure is photogenic, isn't he?


----------



## z&mom

He has his fair share of ugly pictures too. I just don't post them


----------



## Jo Ellen

He's like a wooly mammoth dog ​


----------



## marleysmummy

That pic of him on the back of the sofa is hilarious! I love it!!


----------



## marleysmummy

Is he a goldendoodle? I didn't realise they were so big!! I love his paws!! WHat a gorgeous dog!!


----------



## z&mom

Marleys mummy said:


> Is he a goldendoodle? I didn't realise they were so big!! I love his paws!! WHat a gorgeous dog!!


Yes, he is a dood


----------



## Jo Ellen

Koda is the #1 Dood on the planet!

I rest my case


----------



## BeauShel

Great new pictures of Koda. I love the one of him doing an imitation of a cat.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Wow, he looks alot like a wheaton terrior except for his size. He is so cute! That face makes me  . And, the one on the back of the couch is a framer.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marleysmummy

Uh oh, showed my hubby the pics, he's in love with Koda too!! Think we may look into getting one!!


----------



## riddle03

Koda is beautiful - I love his coat. He IS the best looking doodle I have ever seen. Please keep us up to date with pictures.


----------



## Jo Ellen

It's the Koda fever. It's very contagious. You do realize Koda lives in Singapore? You may have to travel far for a cure


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> It's the Koda fever. It's very contagious. You do realize Koda lives in Singapore? You may have to travel far for a cure


Ah, shucks! Okay : if I HAVE to!


----------



## Heidi36oh

He is just to darn cute, love the picture on the couch and the video!!!


----------



## z&mom

Thanks for the nice compliments . And if any of you do visit Singapore, we can definitely arrange to get someof that Koda lovin' . Here's another video of Koda.


----------



## Jo Ellen

That is exactly what I wanted to see, Koda playing  I didn't hear him bark at all, does he bark much?


----------



## marleysmummy

I watched the second video and now I love him even more!!


----------



## DanielleH

Koda is too cute!!


----------



## z&mom

Jo Ellen said:


> That is exactly what I wanted to see, Koda playing  I didn't hear him bark at all, does he bark much?


He only barks when he wrestles with Z. His way of showing her how fierce and strong he is. She plays along with him by rolling over and let him have his way with her. Other than that, he really isn't as vocal as Z. She is the watchdog, she alerts us when someone is here. He just runs up to the door to find out what the fuss is about.


----------



## z&mom




----------



## z&mom

He used to be so tiny...


----------



## BeauShel

Oh what cute pictures. As a little guy is was just adorable.


----------



## Jo Ellen

z&mom said:


>



Wow, one of my all-time favorites. What a great dog. Can I move to Singapore? Can we be neighbors? :


----------



## z&mom

Z & K wrestling with each other. 

By the way, Koda turned 1 today! Happy Birthday my Stinky Boy!


----------



## z&mom

Jo Ellen said:


> Wow, one of my all-time favorites. What a great dog. Can I move to Singapore? Can we be neighbors? :


Sure Jo Ellen, Singapore isn't too bad a place to live in. I will ask around and find out if any of my neighbors are selling their houses/apartments :wave:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Happy Birthday, Koda!


----------



## mm03gn

Happy Birthday Koda!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh please, give him a special gift just from me? A tuna steak ... and give half to Z 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE #1 DOOD !!*

arty:arty:arty:​


----------



## z&mom

Thanks everyone. They shared two birthday cakes, 4 meatballs and 2 huge lamb bones.


----------



## z&mom

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh please, give him a special gift just from me? A tuna steak ... and give half to Z
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE #1 DOOD !!*
> 
> arty:arty:arty:​


Is that Daisy's favorite food, tuna steak? Wouldn't they get fishy breath from eating fish?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy catches real fish at the lake almost everyday in the summer ... she loves her sushi. I've never noticed fish breath  But I think fresh fish doesn't have the same odor as fish that's been laying around for awhile, refrigerated or otherwise.


----------



## paula bedard

Happy Birthday Koda! I too love that shaggy mug. 
My Sam used to eat minnows at the beach and loved it. We'd seine and put the minnows in a bucket so Sam could play Dunkin' For Fishies . 
I thaw frozen tuna for Ike and it does give him a bit of a fishy smell, but it doesn't last long.
Hope Koda had a great birthday. Good to see his happy face again.


----------



## BeauShel

Happy Birthday You handsome boy!!! Glad you had a great day and got some good treats. Yummy meat balls. Mine are jealous, they just get a little cake. We love you Koda.


----------



## z&mom

*K & Z Chilling on the Couch Today*


----------



## z&mom

*"Its MY basketball!"*


----------



## BeauShel

I swear Koda is the cutest dog and I love that second picture of him. Such a happy boy.


----------



## Alohaimee

What a doll Koda is!! I just want to snuggle him!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

This is so weird! I was thinking of Koda just last night and wishing we had some new pictures of him ... and look !!!!  

I was at the pet store last week and saw a golden doodle. I knew right away that's what it was and you know what? He didn't hold a candle to Koda!! Not even close. 

And Z is looking very lovely too. I love the picture with the basketball.


----------



## z&mom

Koda is almost 19 months old...


----------



## Jo Ellen

How wonderful to see new pics of Koda  He looks wonderful. I love you Koda!! :hearbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat


----------



## C's Mom

I went through this entire thread and like everyone else I have fallen in love with Koda - what a doll!!!!!!!! Is it wrong that I just love his nose? And poor Z, I haven't forgotten you, you are beautiful!!!!

Did you ever think of showing Koda? Wait....are Doods even allowed in the ring? I guess I'm going to have to do some reading up on Doods.


----------



## Jo Ellen

C's Mom said:


> I went through this entire thread and like everyone else I have fallen in love with Koda - what a doll!!!!!!!! Is it wrong that I just love his nose? And poor Z, I haven't forgotten you, you are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Did you ever think of showing Koda? Wait....are Doods even allowed in the ring? I guess I'm going to have to do some reading up on Doods.


Uh oh !! LOLOLOL :bowl: Koda sure does have a way about him :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Laurie

Koda is adorable....one of the nicest looking doodles I've ever seen!!!


----------



## davebeech

what a handsome boy he is, I love the fluffy coat !!


----------



## honeysmum

Koda is just Owwww so cute I just want to scrumble him and such a happy looking pup, he and Z look like the very best of friends.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Koda is awesome! I love to see my neighbor's GD sit proud and tall on their front lawn. That dog makes me smile every time I pass by.


----------



## coppers-mom

Koda is absolutely adorable! I just want to play the bad old aunt and grab him by the cheeks and smooch all over him.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## z&mom

No eyes!


----------



## Jo Ellen

!!!! Koda, you have my heart !!! :heartbeat


----------



## z&mom

* Smile!*


----------



## Florabora22

Not to sound rude, but I've always wondered... why do curly haired dogs get all brown around the eyes and mouth?


----------



## GoldenFan

so precious


----------



## z&mom

Haha! Water stains, cos his chin is perpetually damp.


----------



## Florabora22

Aw, because he's slobbery? I love slobbery dogs! I love it when Flora gets all sloppy. I'm weird. :


----------



## z&mom

He doesn't slobber like Zooey (she has loose lips), but each time he takes a drink, his chin gets all wet. We go through a lot of kitchen towel cos we try to dry him each time after he drinks, but it is hard to keep up. I used to keep his beard short, but DH prefers the messy shaggy look.


----------



## mylissyk

smooooochhh!!! I just love his furry face!


----------



## z&mom

Recents pictures of Z & K...

"Just chilling out..."









"Smile!"









"My favorite past time, look out for kitty cats..."









"Koda wears me out..."









"Nice quiet afternoon."


----------



## paula bedard

Koda is still so cute! Jo Ellen will be getting her Koda fix today. 
Zooey does look a little tired in the last pic. I guess Koda wore her out.


----------



## olik

ohh,love this goofball Koda!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Ahhhh....there's my Koda !!!! :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat !!!! 

Tell Z I'm totally jealous!


----------



## C's Mom

Your doggies are beautiful. Please tell Koda that he has ruined me for any other golden poodle. I've seen a few since first finding this thread and they were cute but Koda is just outstanding.


----------



## Sammie's Mom

Loved the pics!!! I loved the burgundy bow!!


----------



## GoldenFan

OMG - total cuteness!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Koda is such a cutie, but I'd love to meet Z! She looks identical to my Layla, even some of her expressions, I've also been known to describe her as bitchy at times!


----------



## Jo Ellen

C's Mom said:


> Your doggies are beautiful. Please tell Koda that he has ruined me for any other golden poodle. I've seen a few since first finding this thread and they were cute but Koda is just outstanding.


Koda is the #1 Dood on the planet!!!


----------



## z&mom

Enjoying a stuffed Kong...


----------



## z&mom

"Wanna check out my pearly whites?"


----------



## z&mom

*The Kong that got away...*

Just one little nudge...











He watches on as it rolls away and plunges over the cliff...











He is still watching and waiting for its return...


----------



## Jo Ellen

Awww Koda, I just love you love you LOVE YOU! :smooch: :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## Noey

I did not see this thread. These are Fantastic!
Great light.


----------



## BeauShel

I love Koda. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## paula bedard

Ah, more Koda pics. He certainly looks more grown up in these latest pics. He's becoming quite a handsome fella.


----------



## mybuddy

Koda...have I seen this doggie before? I have definately heard the name.

Holy moly mamma!!!! That is a whole lot of cute!! Lobie, dobie, wubbie, smubbie, tubby...boo boo boo boo

How old is Koda bear?


----------



## z&mom

mybuddy said:


> Koda...have I seen this doggie before? I have definately heard the name.
> 
> Holy moly mamma!!!! That is a whole lot of cute!! Lobie, dobie, wubbie, smubbie, tubby...boo boo boo boo
> 
> How old is Koda bear?


Disney Cartoon "Brother Bear", the young cub's name was Koda. Although we only found that out after we have named him.

Koda turns 2 this August. : I am glad you like the pictures.


----------



## z&mom

Jo Ellen said:


> Awww Koda, I just love you love you LOVE YOU! :smooch: :smooch: :smooch:


Jo Ellen - Koda says :wavey: "HI!" :bowl:


----------



## Jo Ellen

mybuddy said:


> Holy moly mamma!!!! That is a whole lot of cute!! Lobie, dobie, wubbie, smubbie, tubby...boo boo boo boo


Vic, you crack me up! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: Koda would love you


----------



## Jo Ellen

z&mom said:


> Jo Ellen - Koda says :wavey: "HI!" :bowl:


Awww, Hi Koda :banana:


----------



## mybuddy

Actually, I am pretty sure i heard the name Koda from Jo Ellen. I am quite confident she is completely waka-doodle over your pluffy muffy!

Buddy lobes da koda. da buddy wunsda pway wifh dis dawgie. da buddy wil shayer da toona wifh da koda butt da koda hassa shayer sum obda curlie hayer wifh da buddy. den dey kan puurtend dey lib in da nyneteen n da sebentee too bout dis.


----------



## z&mom

mybuddy said:


> Actually, I am pretty sure i heard the name Koda from Jo Ellen. I am quite confident she is completely waka-doodle over your pluffy muffy!
> 
> Buddy lobes da koda. da buddy wunsda pway wifh dis dawgie. da buddy wil shayer da toona wifh da koda butt da koda hassa shayer sum obda curlie hayer wifh da buddy. den dey kan puurtend dey lib in da nyneteen n da sebentee too bout dis.


kOdA lobes da Buddy too... an da kOdA lobes to shayer mee curlie hayer wifh da Buddy. kan da Buddy cum pway wifh da kOdA? puh-wees buwing da toona... :


----------



## mybuddy

juster lat mee duster opp mi woller skaytez n i bee wite dere!


----------



## mybuddy

Psssssssst..yoo fink da daisy wil bee jelly ass?


----------



## Jo Ellen

da bUddy, yoo nEEdz my hewlp bowt dis. you kant yooz da woller skAytz, yoo haffs to hAbz da jAkkit ovda 22 kollerz too sWim da oShun to see da Koda. we kan go toogedder. k? k. 

:burnout:


----------



## z&mom

Being a lady...


----------



## mybuddy

o da koda! o da koda! yoo berrie hammysum!


----------



## mybuddy

da koda. yoo da ladee ore da jellyman?


----------

